# Picturesque Places to Visit Post #1



## SCcamper (Oct 18, 2015)

*Uinta National Forest is near Salt Lake City, UT. Our pictures were taken in mid October.*

Campground link: http://www.forestcamping.com/dow/intermtn/uintcmp.htm

Our pictures:
http://www.irv2.com/photopost/showfull.php?photo=12553
http://www.irv2.com/photopost/showfull.php?photo=12554


----------



## C Nash (Oct 18, 2015)

How are the roads into the NP SCcamper?  Ut is on my bucket list.  Great pictures  Thanks for the link.


----------



## SCcamper (Oct 19, 2015)

C Nash;n128392 said:
			
		

> How are the roads into the NP SCcamper? Ut is on my bucket list. Great pictures Thanks for the link.



Its a wonderful drive using the park roads. I have more info in the blog in my profile page. I think the admins thought I was a spammer and I was booted for a while but after talking with the web master I got reinstated but all my posts were gone.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 19, 2015)

WOW you got booted and all the other posting crap are still here. Wife dont like Mountain roads but dont bother me unless it has steep grades.  Gas MH not the best for these


----------



## saamjack (Oct 20, 2015)

SCcamper! your shared photos are really impressive. Salt Lake City is really a worth visiting place to see and there you can enjoy awesome sightseeing as it seems in the photos. I would like to explore this region again in future maybe I will plan to go there in January 2016. I am waiting for these moments when I will be there.


----------



## Emma Brian (Aug 16, 2017)

Excellent pics, thanks for sharing links.


----------

